# color and temperament



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, I am new here and I do not own a poodle at this time. As a child I had a chocolate miniature, and she was a wonderful pet.

I am researching allergy/kid friendly dogs.

I read in one of the poodle books (I think it was Poodle-A Complete Owner's Manual) about a study listing different traits according to color. According to this study, the black poodles seemed to have the most desirable of traits, (didn't bark as much, easy to train, initiate play, etc.) followed by brown, white and apricot. I was a bit disheartened, as I really like the looks of the apricot/reds. Does anyone have experience with the different colors, that can comment on this?

Thank You!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL... hogwash!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I know I've seen some more recent threads regarding this subject - but here's a couple of older ones...

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=344
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=113


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I know I've seen some more recent threads regarding this subject - but here's a couple of older ones...
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=344
> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=113


Thank you, thank you...I am new to forums, too! Guess I should have searched this first?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's one more...

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4178


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I would be a lot more concerned about the breeder and the puppies socialization than what color they are. Socializing a puppy properly is going to make a much bigger difference on the behavior of your companion.

You can also ask a good reputable breeder about temperament testing. However, they will interview you and be able to place you with the right puppy for your environment.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hello, I am new here and I do not own a poodle at this time. As a child I had a chocolate miniature, and she was a wonderful pet.
> 
> I am researching allergy/kid friendly dogs.
> 
> ...



I have an apricot/cream poodle and she is the sweetest, smartest and most lovely dog I've ever met. She very rarely barks, she's fully housebroken, and she's friendly to everyone!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

While my brown is a gorgeous family dog but really very yappy, purely fault of my own:doh: I've never been consistant working on it but then as a stay at home mum he's got the run of inside/outside as he pleases so it's getting better naturally I think. 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My black miniature barks when people approach the yard. I believe they were bred to announce the presence of strangers in the beginning. He's not overly yappy, but he lets them know there is a "big, bad dog" back there :lol:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one apricot and two blacks.

The apricot is totally different then the blacks.

She is from an apricot/apricot breeding and all her siblings and parents are different then my blacks.
Except for her dad who is from a black/apricot breeding.

both my blacks are from a black/black breeding.

She is not different in a bad way but different. 

She is more active, sometimes more nervous, and barks more.
She is also super smart and the most loyal pet.

My blacks don't bark that much, love all and are just more easy going.

I love them all and the apricot is a favorite in my family, my dad loves her. she has attitude and huge personality.


----------

